# TylerP42 tries to be like Auntie C



## TylerP42 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello all. I'm gonna give you a travelogue of my trip yesterday, but I doubt I will be as good as Auntie C.

Anyways, on to it.

I went TOL-CHI Round trip in one day.

4:15 AM Picked up my grandma on the way to the station.

5:22 Train supposed to arrive, about an hour late.

Around 6 AM the Capitol Limited pulls up. Lead by a normal P42DC and the Phase III P42DC Behind it. We board and as soon as the conductor gives us our destination slips, I lead my grandma to the observation car so we can get breakfast because of reports of the CCC and the fact that I want breakfast. I sit in there and start up Train Simulator (always wanted to do that). However, what I noticed first was the fact that the downstairs lounge stairs had a trashbin on it so that no one could go down there. (Isn't that some kind of fire/safety hazard in event of emergency?) and that the CCC was on the train.

Around 625 the dining car attendant comes in and says that breakfast is starting. We rush in and we get seats. We are sat across a very nice man, who I got into a huge railroad talk with (My grandma was not very thrilled). There was about 8 tables for dining, the lounge part of the CCC was used by staff and extremely dirty. I ordered an omlette (11 dollars) and some bacon, with apple juice. They ended up giving me both apple and orange juice on accident, but I didnt complain. The dining car attendant was kind of rude and rushing people because of the limited capacity of the diner car. The food was good, but again we were being rushed. I said my goodbye to the nice man (he was in a sleeper and went back) and headed back into the Observation car.

We sat in there for the rest of the trip and when we pulled into Elkhart, I saw the NY Central Museum and took some pictures from the train, and told myself I'd visit soon. Also, there was an amish girl who kept giving me the "I like you" look and smile, kind of weird, especially because I was using my laptop, ipad, and phone all at once and I thought they'd look down on that. Oh well, I guess I pass judgement. After awhile I asked the conductor if he could show me the family bedroom and the bedroom since I have never seen them, and he tried having me wait for a SCA but one didn't come for about 10 minutes so he took me back himself.

We got into Chicago about 45 minutes late. There, I saw the Burlington Zephyr, went to some fire stations, ate some Cheescake at the Cheescake Factory, got some LEGOs, walked A LOT, and rode the metra, getting lost in between. We also ate at Houlihan's. I also went to the Railroader's Exhibit at the Chicago History Museum, but it was not very exciting. Also, I note that people who drive in Chicago are crazy and I saw at least 10 pedestrians almost get hit by stupid and impatient drivers.

We got back to the station around 7PM, in preparation for our trip back on the Lake Shore Limited. I was going to eat at the Metro Diner upstairs but they closed right when I got there and stopped serving food. Their last day is Friday. I ended up eating some Ribs from the food court. I went upstairs and peaked my head outside a few times for fresh air and to look at the Sear's Tower. (I refuse to call it Willis Tower). About an hour before departure the conductor (who seemed EXTREMELY Stressed) barked orders, telling seniors to go to priority seating and telling families to go right next to them, I went with the seniors because of my grandmother. The train had a lot of extra people due to the Zephyr and the Empire Builder missing connections. We went on the train and luckily we were put right behind the Cafe car.

I overheard that the once the conductor was done collecting tickets that the cafe car would open. As soon as I saw him walking into the cafe car, I got up and walked that way as he made the announcement. Glad I did, I got a seat and food and when I sat down there was a line that stretched (I checked, since I grabbed something from my seat) from the counter to about halfway through the next coach. I also got some souvenir playing cards. I also asked the conductor if I could see the diner car (I have never seen a long distance Amfleet/heritage diner car)

I went to sleep around 11:30PM, even though it was supposed to be quiet people were talking quite loudly and I almost said something but was so tired I didn't. At about 1 AM I awoke because of my sinuses and the fact there was no fresh air. I was about to go to the lounge car and step outside at waterloo, but I just fell asleep again (No idea how, just did). I was awoken by movement when we arrived at Toledo, and a little upset that I didn't spend more time in the lounge car, but oh well, some other day!

Anyways, I apologize if I didn't do it like Auntie C. This is my first travelogue and I would love some feedback!


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 18, 2015)

I liked your trip report.  They don't have to follow a certain format. Everyone does them differently.

Did your grandmother enjoy the train? Did she like Chicago?

What kind of cheesecake did you get?  I love The Cheesecake Factory. Their food is good too. Sometimes I eat so much at dinner that I don't have room left for cheesecake, so I get the cheesecake to go and then eat it on the train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 18, 2015)

Good trip report, thanks for sharing!

Since the trip on #48 was in the dark and coveted the same tracks between CHI and TOL as the Cap Ltd., you didn't miss anything by not being in the cafe/lounge, which isn't anything like the Superliner Sightseer Lounge!

The Conductor must have taken a liking to you if he let you visit the Sleepers which is normally off limits to Coach passengers!

And the Amfleet II Coach seats are pretty comfortable, its no wonder you feel asleep after such a long day! Was your grandma able to sleep also?


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 18, 2015)

Tyler, Sarah is right. There is no particular format for trip reports. It's just about telling what you found interesting. So glad you were able to make the trip happen.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice report Tyler. The Cap and LSL are our home trains and glad you had the chance to see the various cars and accommodations available on those trains. Sounds like you had a good day in Chicago. Always something to do there and many things to see. Yes, is grandma willing to go with you again on an Amtrak trip? Treat her nice, grandma's are special people.


----------



## bobnjulie (Jun 18, 2015)

You did a great job telling your tale! We all can't be Auntie C! I love every trip report since I can't go on Amtrak every day so with the trip reports, I can sneak trips everywhere just sitting on my couch. Glad you had fun in Chicago. Hope you were extra nice to your grandmother. She might take you to the NY Central Museum!


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, my grandma stated she would not sleep, and by the time I came back from the lounge car (people were starting to drink and talking to me because I was younger and making jokes about it, I don't know how to explain it but it always happens to me, I attract drunk people for some reason, they all try starting conversations with me) she was asleep. She had fun but it was a hard walk, so I'm not sure if she will go on another trip. I plan some time in the future (I don't have the money to go anywhere at the time, even though I'd love to and have the time!) to go to Chicago again, I missed quite a lot unfortunately.

Sarah, I can't eat wheat so I got some super-chocolate thing with no crust, I couldn't finish it since it had so much chocolate. We ate under the John Hancock Center, but Cheesecake is always amazing! My grandmother did enjoy the train, but she didn't really get into it quite as much as I did, but I wouldn't expect her to.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 18, 2015)

I love that Cheesecake Factory location. The ceiling makes you feel like you're inside a pie. 

It makes me think of something out of "Alice in Wonderland".


----------



## railbuck (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice report! I've done the day trip to CHI on the CL and LSL a few times, too, usually from WTI. Glad you had a good time.

The "step outside at waterloo" idea is not recommended. Even if the conductor agrees to facilitate this (and don't try it without his consent; if you get left behind it will be a long 21 hours until the next train) so that you can be the first one off and last one on, you might get about a minute outside, hardly worth the effort.

Good choice on the omelet, that's my favorite too.


----------



## tp49 (Jun 19, 2015)

Which fire stations did you hit in Chicago? Years back I was luck enough to be invited to lunch in a CFD station. Great bunch of guys and good food too.


----------



## City of Miami (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the report, Tyler. I enjoyed reading it. What is the Burlington Zephyr? Why do you go to fire stations? I never considered that - what am I missing? The prominence of food in your trip is a funny difference between us: when I'm traveling food is usually a low priority and I eat less than I normally do. Cheers for your grandma! I loved both of mine to pieces and thought they were the best ever.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 19, 2015)

tp49 said:


> Which fire stations did you hit in Chicago? Years back I was luck enough to be invited to lunch in a CFD station. Great bunch of guys and good food too.


I went to 3 stations. I cannot remember the first one but the other two were Station 42( E42-T3-A42-A93-SQ1-SQ1A) and Station 98 (E98, A11)

Chicago Firefighters are extremely friendly and nice.



City of Miami said:


> Thanks for the report, Tyler. I enjoyed reading it. What is the Burlington Zephyr? *Why do you go to fire stations? *I never considered that - what am I missing? The prominence of food in your trip is a funny difference between us: when I'm traveling food is usually a low priority and I eat less than I normally do. Cheers for your grandma! I loved both of mine to pieces and thought they were the best ever.


I am an Fire Service explorer and I love the fire service, so when I go to other cities I stop by their fire departments.

Also, here's a link about the Burlington Zephyr, also called the Pioneer Zephyr. http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/features/general-article/streamliners-burlington/


----------



## Engine58 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tyler,

Congrats on being an explorer as well. E42 is one of the largest houses in the city and E98 is the oldest. There is a station a few blocks from CUS(closest house to CUS) on Wells in between Van Buren and Congress. E1 and T1 are there. If you return to CHI, try and make it to Navy Pier, right there in the water- you will see my favorite engine of the city, E58.(Hence my screen name)

Nice report.

Enjoy the Journey.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 19, 2015)

What great hobbies you have Tyler, Trains and the Fire Service!

I was a Firefighter/EMT during College, the toughest job you'll ever Love, ( Life Member of IAFF) and sometimes wonder if I should have made it a career?!!

Of course the Love of Trains starts early too, so you're off to a good start!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 19, 2015)

Wonderful trip report, Tyler! And, as others have said, there is no one way to write trip reports. They are wonderful to read, no matter what the style or where the trip was.

Let's see if I've got this right: two trains, five meals (on land and on train, combined  )? I remember suggesting in another thread that you take a break for coffee with your grandma to let her rest, but Cheesecake Factory and Houlihans work much better. I had forgotten all about Houlihans--last time there was one near me was when I assume I was about your age, and I didn't realize they were still around. I love the Cheesecake Factory, though. There is one of those much too near me :giggle: !

Amish people, at least from my experience, are very pleasant and do not look down on others--that nice girl was probably just smiling to be friendly. (And maybe also to say "I like you"!) 

Save up your travel money, let your grandma renew her energy, and perhaps she will be ready to go with you on your next adventure. Thank you for sharing this delightful one with us  !


----------



## tp49 (Jun 19, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > Which fire stations did you hit in Chicago? Years back I was luck enough to be invited to lunch in a CFD station. Great bunch of guys and good food too.
> ...


I'm wearing my Squad 1(CFD) t-shirt today. I try to hit a couple houses when I'm in a city I don't have one from. I hate to say I have accumulated quite the collection. When you go back to Chicago try to hit E8 in Chinatown they usually have good t-shirts for sale and a block over from the Cermak-Chinatown red line station.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 19, 2015)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Wonderful trip report, Tyler! And, as others have said, there is no one way to write trip reports. They are wonderful to read, no matter what the style or where the trip was.
> 
> Let's see if I've got this right: two trains, five meals (on land and on train, combined  )? I remember suggesting in another thread that you take a break for coffee with your grandma to let her rest, but Cheesecake Factory and Houlihans work much better. I had forgotten all about Houlihans--last time there was one near me was when I assume I was about your age, and I didn't realize they were still around. I love the Cheesecake Factory, though. There is one of those much too near me :giggle: !
> 
> ...


Well, I ate in the morning on the CL For breakfast, then halfway to there I had some chips and coffee while my grandma got a soda. Once in Chicago, we ate at Houlihans and the Cheesecake Factory, then when I was on the train heading home I had a hot dog (no bun), a drink, and chips. So yes, 5 meals. I eat a lot, and I always eat on the train, no matter what. Kind of a tradition, I guess.



tp49 said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> > tp49 said:
> ...


I wore my E42 shirt that I got from there yesterday and today I'm wearing my E98/A11 Shirt. I love their shirts! I'm a patch collector but I see they do shirts more than patches there. I need to remember to bring some 20's next time I come for shirts.


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 19, 2015)

Great trip report Tyler. You were kind to accompany your grandmother on the trip.

Maybe on your next trip on the Cap, you will be in the sleeper where it is usually

more quiet than in coach. Sounds like you had a nice visit to Chicago, although

short.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 19, 2015)

Shanghai said:


> Great trip report Tyler. You were kind to accompany your grandmother on the trip.
> 
> Maybe on your next trip on the Cap, you will be in the sleeper where it is usually
> 
> ...


That would be amazing to have a sleeper! Yes I enjoyed my trip - I just wish it could of been longer. I need to visit back soon and maybe stay the night or go by myself so I can walk a lot more! That's some time in the future though, once I save up. Probably after the gathering, so I can have money for DC.


----------



## Auntie_C (Jun 19, 2015)

Tyler, I like your trip report -- especially mentioning the engines, something I would not know how to do. It makes the report more relevant for rail fans, I think.

After reading about your walk through the city, I am doubly glad I did not attempt the same. I would likely have been one of those near-misses, as I stared up at the skyscrapers rather than watching where I walked in traffic.

I hope you write again when you next travel!


----------

